# Rapha MEchanics collection



## DaveG (Feb 4, 2004)

I saw the story on RBR front page. Is Rapha telling me that I need a $150 pair of pants and a $55 t-shirt to work on my bike? Are they serious?


----------



## eboos (Mar 22, 2011)

Sounds like the most expense Dickies ever.


----------

